# HDFC India to ANZ or CBA?



## rvijaysubs (Dec 25, 2011)

I got my account in HDFC and am planning to send money to Australia. I am yet to open a account in Australia and was wondering which one's better - CBA or ANZ?

HDFC and ICICI, major banks in India, have their accounts in ANZ. Does it mean that transferring money to CBA would be routed through ANZ (which would cost more)?

I have asked HDFC and ICICI representatives in India and they are clueless about it.

Thanks.


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

Good question. I would also like to hear the answer to this from a senior member.


----------



## TnAVaz (May 10, 2013)

I'm not surprised ... they are usually clueless about pretty much anything. Quite eager to hear any input with regard to this.


----------



## rvijaysubs (Dec 25, 2011)

TnAVaz said:


> I'm not surprised ... they are usually clueless about pretty much anything. Quite eager to hear any input with regard to this.


So, I did not think much and just went and opened my account in CBA. CBA charges a flat incoming fee of $11 and ANZ charges $13.

CBA even waived off the monthly account handling fee for 6 months, so I just blindly opened my account in CBA. I am yet to transfer money to my CBA account, lets see what happens.


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

CBA is one of the most popular banks in Aus as it has lots of ATMS.


----------



## emmanrussel (Jan 3, 2015)

Vijay,

So were you able to transfer funds from HDFC Indian account to CBA?

Is yes, Did you do it online. Because I've searched everywhere, still clueless as how to transfer AUD 500 equivalent from India to my CBA account.

Really helpful, if anyone could advice!!!!


----------



## sk2014 (Apr 7, 2014)

emmanrussel said:


> Vijay,
> 
> So were you able to transfer funds from HDFC Indian account to CBA?
> 
> ...



You will have to talk to the bank guys who will do the transfer for you. You will not get a good exchange rate though.

IF your local branch does not know the procedure go to some bigger branch.


----------



## emmanrussel (Jan 3, 2015)

Thanks for the info!!!... 

Do we have any online medium to make this transfer happen from my Bank account in India to my Australian CBA Account. 

Being me now in Australia, not sure how to contact the local branch guys...


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

emmanrussel said:


> Vijay,
> 
> So were you able to transfer funds from HDFC Indian account to CBA?
> 
> ...



Unfortunately, u cannot do it online. But the transfer is possible from most of the banks. U need to provide them the Oz bank name, branch, a/c number and BSB code and submitting the form physically. And there is a charge for the transfer and this can be waived off to some extent and u can get a good exchange rate if u have a personal banker or long term relation with the bank. For instance, transferring $1500 has a charge of around $20 in SBI.

Another complication, which I recently witnessed with ICICI bank was , there are some restrictions if u r trying to transfer fund from ur Indian SB account to OZ account. They were adamant on having a NRO account for doing so. But u can use any other account, may be ur relatives, and can do that. Also try with Centrum or Western Union as well for a good exchange rate.


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

emmanrussel said:


> Thanks for the info!!!...
> 
> Do we have any online medium to make this transfer happen from my Bank account in India to my Australian CBA Account.
> 
> Being me now in Australia, not sure how to contact the local branch guys...


Is it possible for u to request any of ur relatives or friends to do that? Anybody can transfer money to ur account doesn't necessarily it should be u.


----------



## emmanrussel (Jan 3, 2015)

Sam,

Thank you so much for the quick info!!!

Actually I need to transfer funds from my Indian Account... So now I need to transfer it to friends locally and need to ask them to transfer back to my Aussie Account... 

This seems to be a tiring round away job.... Will be a good if we could manage it ourself online...


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

Y dont u contact ur bank? If all they need is a signed form, u can send a signed form to them thru email - a scanned soft copy.
That should work since ur an account holder there. Or even they could suggest u a workaround.


----------

